# 12 year olds first archery kill



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

After hunting hard for two days up high, plenty of deer just no shots, especially on a hog of a buck, he finally had the shot he wanted just off the side of the road on our way back to camp. First buck and it was with a bow


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats! nice looking buck:!:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck and congrats


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Way to go young man! This, my countrymen is what it is about. I love it.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Good job congrats on your first buck 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Helluva buck and obviously a very lethal shot!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice, now who was sporting the biggest grin, the proud hunter or the proud dad?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Stud of a first buck congrats to the hunter


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Way to go. That is a nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

very cool


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet! Thats awesome to have his first buck be with archery gear. What pounds was he pulling?


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

it is fun to see pictures like this! Makes me excited to take my kids one day


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------

